# New Lowrance hook 7



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I just got a Lowrance hook7 for christmas .Is it better to have it mounted at the dash or bow ?
And where is the best place to have it put it


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Put it to see it


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I have mine mounted on dash and use it when I am motoring around looking. I out one at the bow the because I do a lot of drifting and trolling from the bow. Even a cheaper unit on the bow will help big time


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

It all depends on where you fish from the most. Some people I have seen mount it with a ram mount and turn the unit when they move around the boat so they can see it.


----------

